# What's your BMI?



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Calculate your BMI (Body Mass Index) at:
http://nhlbisupport.com/bmi/

I'm 6'2", 143 lbs, making my BMI 18.4 :stu

I feel like I eat and eat and eat but can't seem to gain any weight. I'm even on a couple of meds that could have weight gain as a side effect. I hate being this skinny.

I try to do some muscle building exercises (weight lifting), but I'm rarely motivated. :?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mine right now is 21.2.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

21.0


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

mine is less than 18


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

6'2" , 182 lbs , BMI 23.4.

I think I've put on quite a bit of weight recently, possibly due to Paxil. I'm trying to get down to a perfect 21.5 as the thought of obesity scares me. I've never done it before.


----------



## hopeful dreamer (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm about 22.5 BMI, about 5ft10, 157lbs.

When I registered with the doctors about 6 months ago she told me I was slightly underweight.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Somewhere between 23 and 25. The scale at home says I'm 140lbs and the one at my mums says I'm 150lbs so I don't know :stu


----------



## Ken_Noddy (Jan 31, 2008)

Toscy said:


> 6'2" , 182 lbs , BMI 23.4.
> 
> I think I've put on quite a bit of weight recently, possibly due to Paxil. I'm trying to get down to a perfect 21.5 as the thought of obesity scares me. I've never done it before.


Just to give you some idea, in order to get down to 21.5 you would need to lose something like 14 pounds. Good luck!

I'm 6'2" 190 lbs with a BMI of 24.4 which is borderline normal/overweight. I feel I'm more pathetic and skinny rather than 'almost overweight' so I tend to take this form of measurement with a pinch of salt and find the Bioelectrical impedance method which calculates body fat to be a better judge.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

17.9

what? i'm not underweight damnit.


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

20.4 / 138 lbs / 5'9"


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

BMI 21.8. 6’1”, 165lbs.


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

Ken_Noddy said:


> I tend to take this form of measurement with a pinch of salt and find the Bioelectrical impedance method which calculates body fat to be a better judge.


 :ditto 
That is a MUCH better way of determining health. Using the body mass index, most professional athletes would be considered overweight even if they have a very low body fat percent. The BMI doesn't account for differences in muscle mass.

My current body fat is 7.5%


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Ken_Noddy said:


> Toscy said:
> 
> 
> > 6'2" , 182 lbs , BMI 23.4.
> ...


Ha, thanks. I doubt I'll make it, though. I'm just trying to cut down on the sweet things and a bit of food and see how I go. I'm off Paxil now too.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

18.7


----------



## Holz (Feb 19, 2008)

20.7


----------



## Ken_Noddy (Jan 31, 2008)

LonelyEnigma said:


> My current body fat is 7.5%


Jeez, that's an awesome %, I'd say alot of top athletes wouldn't even match that figure.
Mines is about 15% at the moment, 12% is my target.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

18.2 Underweight.

Not surprising.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

20.9


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Ken_Noddy said:


> LonelyEnigma said:
> 
> 
> > My current body fat is 7.5%
> ...


How are you two measuring? From a look on wikipedia it looks like too much hassle for me.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i once had 4% body fat


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

22.1


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

LonelyEnigma said:


> BMI 21.8. 6'1", 165lbs.


:ditto
I'm the same height and weight. I can eat like a horse but I never gain anything. :stu


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

21.2


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

18.5


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> LonelyEnigma said:
> 
> 
> > BMI 21.8. 6'1", 165lbs.
> ...


You are lucky. I just look at a candy bar and gain weight. I work in a very stressful job so I tend not to eat well. I have to change my ways. Also, it is worse in the winter because I really crave carbs.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm way over weight. Like a cow. Mooo


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

My BMI is right at the border between normal & overweight (which is still vastly lower than it's been for basically my entire life).

I'm 6'0" and if I'm normal or overweight would depend on the day you weigh me and do they include clothing in that weight or not?


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

Ken_Noddy said:


> LonelyEnigma said:
> 
> 
> > My current body fat is 7.5%
> ...


 :thanks


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

Toscy said:


> Ken_Noddy said:
> 
> 
> > LonelyEnigma said:
> ...


Many medical offices and hospital have bioelectrical impedance analysis devices. Once you find one, all you have to do is punch in various information, then grasp the metal handles.

The medical offices and hospitals that don't have these devices, usually have an alternative method to test body fat, like the pinch method. The pinch method is a little less accurate though, and it is essential that the person performing the test is competent because there is much room for error.

Lastly, body fat measurements are sometimes offered at universities


----------



## Ken_Noddy (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, I can get measured at the gym, it is like bathroom scales, you type in your height and stand on the pads and it gives your weight then your body fat %.
The % can be skewed if you have already done alot of exercise or have eaten alot so I always try to get it measured first thing in the morning.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Becky said:


> I'm way over weight. Like a cow. Mooo


:hug

Me too. Why is everyone here so thin? *jealous*

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

20.4


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Kelly said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> > I'm way over weight. Like a cow. Mooo
> ...


I have a theory that perhaps the thin ones were the ones most likely to vote.

There is also the fact that people tend to gain weight over the years and SAS members tend to be college-age on average, so they're likely thinner than the general American population.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

24.4

Actually that's lower than I thought it'd be. I still feel kind of tubby.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Kelly said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> > I'm way over weight. Like a cow. Mooo
> ...


My BMI falls in an appropriate range, but every part of my body is jiggling as I type this message.


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

My BMI is 18.9


----------



## Thumbs27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Guessed my BMI at slightly overweight. I was right, it was 25.8 or something. 
I would like to lose a few more pounds but I'm kind of scared to go to the gym. Probably because I won't have a clue of what I'm doing, which means I'll probably embarrass myself.


----------



## JayP (Feb 7, 2008)

Kelly said:


> Me too. Why is everyone here so thin? *jealous*


Well, I am not  My BMI is 29 at the moment, but one and a half years ago I had almost 40. In the course of around 16 months I lost about 78 lbs.

I want to get down to 25, but right now, I am hardly loosing anything ops


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm only 0.4 points away from being obese. :cry


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

21.6


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

5' 11'' 150 pounds

20.9


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

20


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

JayP said:


> Kelly said:
> 
> 
> > Me too. Why is everyone here so thin? *jealous*
> ...


Wow! That's impressive!! Congrats! :squeeze

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Polar said:


> Calculate your BMI (Body Mass Index) at:
> http://nhlbisupport.com/bmi/
> 
> I'm 6'2", 143 lbs, making my BMI 18.4 :stu
> ...


try Zyprexa if your goal is to gain weight


----------



## JayP (Feb 7, 2008)

Kelly said:


> Wow! That's impressive!! Congrats! :squeeze


Thanks :squeeze :blush


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

31.5










"Did you ever suck the jelly out of a jelly doughnut and then fill it with chocolate swirl ice cream?"


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

21.3

I weighed the same when I ran my marathon a couple years ago, but I feel very weak and unfit compared to then... Must exercise!


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

20


----------



## Bunnycakes (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't want to say my number (if cows could type...I would be confused for one) but let's just say I need to lose 100 pounds to ALMOST have a normal BMI. Sigh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

23.
The problem is that I am athletic, so muscle weight is considered heaviness.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

How horrible for you.

21.9


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

16.9
Thats silly because when I had a pinch test at a gym they said I should lose some weight because I had too much fat...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

tainted_ said:


> 16.9
> Thats silly because when I had a pinch test at a gym they said I should lose some weight because I had too much fat...


Maybe they were talking about body fat percentage?


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Who knows... I was kind of shocked when she said it... I was like "I can't believe you are telling me to lose weight when I am already underweight!!" maybe they just wanted me to join... meh


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, that's bizarre.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

25.8 
I'm a fatty, but I knew that already. :b


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

26.3

I'm surprised that it doesnt take age into account. As I've gotten older, Ive noticed that my body has become much more efficient. I no longer burn fuel at an alarming rate, but rather, store energy for later use.


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

21.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Normal.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

I am 5'7'', 115, 18.0. Extremely underweight basically. Skinny as a rail. Possibly dying. In all seriousness yeah I already knew I was underweight to say the least..


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

29.6 two weeks ago. 
28.7 now.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Underweight apparently :roll


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

21.3


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Around 20 and I look fat :O


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm underweight with about 18 BMI.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I'm inbetween 5'9 and 5'10 and weigh 125lbs
If I put 5'9 I'm Normal with 18.5BMI
If I put 5'10 I'm Underweight with 19.5BMI

Either way I know I'm frightfully skinny.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

21.5


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

20.1


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Between 28.1 to 29(Overweight)
I don't look overweight at all with clothes on. Yeah, I'm a bit chubby without clothes on but chubby is the norm for most people. 

At 5'8", I fluctuate between 180-187 lbs. I'm fine with it.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I went to the doctor 2 weeks ago and she told me it was 15 :eek It's closer to 16 when I look it up online, but it still worries me a bit.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm 5'11" 152 pounds, and 21.2 BMI


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

*16.9*

I need to gain weight...


----------



## SnowSunRainClouds (Dec 3, 2012)

28.9 

 I feel disgusting. I'm trying to lose weight, but it's hard to find motivation right now.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL! I bet I have the highest BMI here. 46.2


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

21.3


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't own a scale, but I'm pretty sure it's still 17 (1.68 m, 48 kg)


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

20.7


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

this thread makes me feel depressed


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Right now my BMI is 26.3. A couple of years ago it was over 34.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

im not really sure what my weight is to be honest, but something between 128-134

which will give me a bmi of 20.7-21.6

so second option


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

BMI's higher than Homer's. That's my yard stick.


----------

